# Do you have use German Commands for BH?



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

My goal is to get Max's BH this fall. We are going for a first meeting at a club in Feb. Just wondering as we are training..do you have to use the german commands?

Maybe just whisper the english command, hopefully, Johannes is hard of hearing!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

No you don't have to use German commands. Use whatever commands you want,they just should be in the same language.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, he might give you crap for it in jest but it won't matter. Good luck!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I speak English to my dogs. Have trialed under Johannes a number of times and he has never said a thing to me about it. He expects you to know the rules, know the pattern, and then the watches the dog.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

English is good..I think I am too old to learn a new language! I am going to take a look at OG Landshark with Nate Harves to help me. Hoping for a good fit for Max and I!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My first dog that I started in SchH with was trained in English (she was older and already titled in OB) and I still worked her when I started my second who was still working when I started my third, etc. It has just been easier for me. I have other reasons too. 

Treue and Nike were bilingual except for the platz command which they did not know.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You can use whatever command you want (English, French, German, Pig Latin??), but you must use the same command during the entire routine. 

"Commands are to be spoken in a normal tone, brief, consisting
of a one-word command. They may be given in any language, however must be the same for the related exercise."
http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2011-annex-en.pdf


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> You can use whatever command you want (English, French, German, Pig Latin??), but you must use the same command during the entire routine.
> 
> "Commands are to be spoken in a normal tone, brief, consisting
> of a one-word command. They may be given in any language, however must be the same for the related exercise."
> http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2011-annex-en.pdf


thanks for the link..Can you purchase a rule book? Or should I?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

No need to - just download and read through the BH section of the FCI rules. I can PM you info on the BH written test which you must take before you do your first BH - has some nitpicky rule questions and I had to hunt for answers!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

BH stuff starts at about page 22, but the rest is good to read - contains some good info. http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2011-annex-en.pdf


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Johannes makes me nervous. LOL.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Wild Wolf said:


> Johannes makes me nervous. LOL.


Yea, both he and Mike Diehl scare me!!

And a written test..thanks for clueing me in! I had no idea. Sounds like taking the drivers' lisence test.. first written , then driven..lol


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl wouldn't do very well on that. She can't hold a pencil yet. :laugh:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

ponyfarm said:


> thanks for the link..Can you purchase a rule book? Or should I?


I've never bothered with the rulebook and have done the pattern in trial five times which is nothing compared to some people here but I haven't had trouble with the rules or figuring out the patterns. If you train with a club, or even train on your own but practice with a club a few times before trial, you should be fine.

I did a BH under Johannes, it was fine. Actually, he yelled at me during my routine which might have unnerved me if I didn't sort of know him already. During my down out of motion he yelled for me to stop and asked me why I was going so far. I turned around said I was counting every step and he needn't be in such a hurry, turned back around, and finished counting my 30 steps. He just chuckled. He's kind of like that, will tease you and act all worked up but mostly he's just kidding around. At the Indy show, weren't you the one waiting like 20 minutes while he went on an on about the DDR GSD's hip conformation?


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I've never bothered with the rulebook and have done the pattern in trial five times which is nothing compared to some people here but I haven't had trouble with the rules or figuring out the patterns. If you train with a club, or even train on your own but practice with a club a few times before trial, you should be fine.
> 
> I did a BH under Johannes, it was fine. Actually, he yelled at me during my routine which might have unnerved me if I didn't sort of know him already. During my down out of motion he yelled for me to stop and asked me why I was going so far. I turned around said I was counting every step and he needn't be in such a hurry, turned back around, and finished counting my 30 steps. He just chuckled. He's kind of like that, will tease you and act all worked up but mostly he's just kidding around. At the Indy show, weren't you the one waiting like 20 minutes while he went on an on about the DDR GSD's hip conformation?


Thats funny..I guess I should not be thin skinned. My OB trainer here is like that too..we "argue" during class as to the proper way to train! 

Yes, we waited for quite a while. I wondered what he was talking about! Max laid down and took a nap. Remember the young handler?..He said Max needed to show more drive..he had passed out from boredom!! (Max not the handler.)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There will be a new BH written test coming out soon. 

Why would be afraid of Mike Diehl? LOL Johannes is just German and he tends to be rather brusque. He is fairly pleasant to trial under.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

lhczth said:


> There will be a new BH written test coming out soon.
> 
> Why would be afraid of Mike Diehl? LOL Johannes is just German and he tends to be rather brusque. He is fairly pleasant to trial under.


Just kidding..Mike is super nice.! And Johannes gave Max a very nice critique. I enjoyed him!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

lhczth said:


> There will be a new BH written test coming out soon.


Good to know. I had no idea until I watched that trial that you even had to take a written test.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

It can be in any language, and if that langage has a two word command(There are none in english), it is ok.

My dogs are trained in Hungarian (I am not Hungarian BTW) and some of the commands require two words to make sense (to humans, not dogs) and when I did my BH the judge was curious as to which language I was speaking, but definitely did not take anything off or make any comments about my two word commands.

I am doing my BH in Hungary, with my male, this coming spring. Even though I already did the BH with my female, I am going to have to re-write the written portion of the BH. Also, the test is written in HUNGARIAN, so thankfully my trainer will be translating for me...LOL 

Good luck on your BH!!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

N Smith said:


> It can be in any language, and if that langage has a two word command(There are none in english), it is ok.
> 
> My dogs are trained in Hungarian (I am not Hungarian BTW) and some of the commands require two words to make sense (to humans, not dogs) and when I did my BH the judge was curious as to which language I was speaking, but definitely did not take anything off or make any comments about my two word commands.
> 
> ...


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

schh3fh2 said:


> N Smith said:
> 
> 
> > It can be in any language, and if that langage has a two word command(There are none in english), it is ok.
> ...


----------

